
The Rich Kid Revolutionaries - yhylord
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/27/opinion/sunday/rich-social-inequality.html
======
gcb0
> billionaire calling out that one executive in her company makes 1,400x the
> average pay of that company.

This is not a revolution, it is just the top class resetting the cost of their
workforce.

------
averros
The kids are just spoiled brats. If they wanted to combat inequality the
option of donating their allowance to a charity or simply giving it away is
always here for them. But, of course, the kids want to force OTHERS to be
"charitable" and equitable. Little hypocrites.

